# Injured house sparrow :( advice?



## cesarbirdguy (May 6, 2012)

Hi everyone: My neighbors cat caught a house sparrow and injured its leg and wing. I have had the bird for 3 days now and been feeding it baby bird formula and water. I think it's a fledgling since it looks young, but it might be a female house sparrow. Hence the baby formula, i also got some meal worms after petco recommended them and the birdies has ate some, and eats plenty of the formula when i feed it. It is very alert and hops around when i let it out of the box i have it in. I have a soft t-shirt on the bottom of the box to keep it warm and comfortable. 

Injuries: Right wing seems to drop down a bit, and his left leg is red. See pics. The birds droppings don't have any blood, so I'm guessing there isn't any internal injuries. But its heart rate seems to be high, because i can hear it and its body seems to be breathing faster than usual, but I'm not sure what normal is. 
Advice:?

Do you guys think this bird will recover just fine? Should i do anything else to help it?


----------



## altgirl35 (Sep 5, 2008)

this baby needs anti biotics because of the cat
cat saliva kills birds, only a tiny pin prick from a tooth or claw will infect this poor baby
even if no injuries can be found
indeed it's a fledgling english/house sparrow
where are you located, should try to find a rehabber in your area that accepts
english sparrows, they will have necessary medication to pull this baby thru and check that wing and wrap it for proper healing if it's needed


----------



## cesarbirdguy (May 6, 2012)

altgirl35 said:


> this baby needs anti biotics because of the cat
> cat saliva kills birds, only a tiny pin prick from a tooth or claw will infect this poor baby
> even if no injuries can be found
> indeed it's a fledgling english/house sparrow
> ...


I'm in southern California, USA. City: Carson. The birdies seems very alert and looks around a lot, he or she has been with me now 4 days. I don't any rehabbers, but i would be glad to take it to someone that can take care of it more. I was told in another forum post about this, but i am so very busy right now, i feel really bad for the birdies. 

Do you know how fast the bacteria acts inside the bird?


----------



## cesarbirdguy (May 6, 2012)

I am going to try to take him to a wild animal rescue center. I just feel that they wont take him because house sparrows are so common.


----------



## altgirl35 (Sep 5, 2008)

call them first to find out their english sparrow policy, some will just euthanize
let me see what i can find
how quickly they get sick from the bacteria varies, but when they go down, they go down fast


----------



## altgirl35 (Sep 5, 2008)

here's a list of rehabbers in ca, check it out to see whose around you
http://www.dfg.ca.gov/wildlife/WIL/rehab/facilities.html


----------

